# You think your trackwork is bad......



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=V39JFjexSUk&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

LoL, that does look a mess!


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

I'd have motion sickness if I was that engineer....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

"I'd have motion sickness if I was that engineer.... "

Not to worry, Eric;

It looks like he can just get out of the cab and take a leisurely walk beside the locomotives whenever he is feeling queasy.

Regards,
David Meashey

P.S. Way back when I worked on the Dry Gulch Railroad at Hershey Park, the engineer and I liked to play a little trick on the passengers. The engineer would set the throttle to a crawl, then he and I would leave our seats on the train and pretend we were pushing. Folks thought we were low on steam, but it was juse a ruse.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

It does say the locos are specially developed for "temporary" track.


----------



## ewarhol (Mar 3, 2014)

Dave Meashey said:


> It looks like he can just get out of the cab and take a leisurely walk beside the locomotives whenever he is feeling queasy.




I laughed when I saw that. 





Dave Meashey said:


> P.S. Way back when I worked on the Dry Gulch Railroad at Hershey Park, the engineer and I liked to play a little trick on the passengers. The engineer would set the throttle to a crawl, then he and I would leave our seats on the train and pretend we were pushing. Folks thought we were low on steam, but it was juse a ruse.


That is funny!!! Good humor.


----------

